# la garantie apple care couvre t'elle le verre cassé ?



## j0hnmerrick (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Je possède l'ipad 3 depuis le mois d'avril.
ce matin mauvaise manip ... je l'ai laisser tomber sur le carrelage, du coup j'ai un coin de fendu, pas l'écran juste la bordure noire. Mais bon quand même ...

alors pensez vous que je risque qqchose à le laisser comme ca. La fissure peut elle gagner l'écran ?
Sinon vu qu'il a que 6 mois, si j'achète un applecare pour ipad ici
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/products/ipad.html
est ce que je pourrais le changer sans frais ?

Sur le site on lit :


> Assistance matérielle Apple
> 
> LAppleCare Protection Plan offre une couverture des réparations, ou des remplacements, des pièces et de la main-duvre, par des techniciens agrées par Apple. La couverture comprend notamment :
> Votre iPad




Ce qui veux tout et rien dire je trouve.
Après faut voir si ca vaux les 80 euros pour le jour de la revente ... mais c'est une autre question

merci de vos réponses


----------



## cameleone (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

l'Apple Care est une extension de *garantie*, et non une *assurance*. C'est-à-dire qu'il couvre les défauts éventuels de ton iPad, les pannes matérielles ou logicielles mais en aucun cas les dommages accidentels.

Il existe en revanche des assurances proposées pour la perte, le vol ou la casse de matériels informatiques mobiles, proposées soit par des enseignes de distribution comme la Fnac, ou encore par des assureurs ou des banques (par exemple la BNP propose à ses clients une telle assurance...). Mais attention aux clauses du contrat, elles sont souvent très limitatives et les souscripteurs de ces assurances se plaignent souvent de difficultés rencontrées pour les faire jouer (certains messages sur le forum ici en parlent).


----------



## j0hnmerrick (23 Août 2012)

merci pour vos réponses
alors en effet je viens d'appeler apple, et aucune assurance apple ne couvre ca.
ca me coûterait 300  de le faire réparer.
Du coup je vais essayer de voir avec mon assurance civil (assurance habitation ou de carte de crédit), j'ai pas trop d'espoir mais on sait jamais ...


----------

